# DoD announces HH-47 Chinook wins CSAR-X competition



## Good2Golf (10 Nov 2006)

Boeing Defence Systems - HH47 Home Page

per fair dealings act:



> Combat Search and Rescue Helicopter Contract Awarded To Boeing
> 
> By BRUCE ROLFSEN
> 
> The Boeing Co. HH-47 is the Air Force’s next combat search and rescue helicopter, Air Force officials announced late Thursday afternoon.  The Air Force expects to buy 141 of the helicopters to replace if fleet of 105 HH-60G Pave Hawks. The Pave Hawks have been in service since 1982.  The effort to buy a new rescue helicopter has been underway for more than seven years.  While some Defense Department officials reportedly questioned the need for a new Air Force rescue helicopter, in October Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. T. Michael Moseley said the helicopter, dubbed CSAR-X, was his second highest acquisition priority.


----------



## KevinB (10 Nov 2006)

Hmm how much airframe/engine life left in the PaveHawks?


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Nov 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Hmm how much airframe/engine life left in the PaveHawks?



I-6, not sure of the exact time left on engines and airframe, but the HH-60s that I saw down in KAF were pretty much on their last legs...there was some tweaking to adopt some of the mods that the UH-60L updates are getting now onto the HH, but the HH-60 was definitely falling behind its army brother.  Interestingly, the HH-60's still sport the same CDU (cockpit display unit) as the Griffon (useful gen for talking intellectually as a swank cocktail party with pasty-white women and guys with white hair and thin-rimmed glasses talking about art...but I digress.)

G2G


----------



## pjocsak (10 Nov 2006)

I-6,

Defense Industry Daily came out with an article today that answers your question.

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/11/csarx-and-boeing-makes-one-hh47-wins-10b-competition-updated/index.php#more

The relevant part is:

When it first deployed in 1982, the Pave Hawk's operational life was estimated at 7,000 flight hours. The oldest Pave Hawks in the fleet will reach that milestone soon, and Air Force Gen. John Jumper, head of the Air Combat Command, has told National Defense Magazine that the entire Pave Hawk fleet will have exceeded its 7,000 flight-hour life expectancy by 2019.

P.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Nov 2006)

IC, thanks...good gen!  I knew they were getting tired, didn't know the details.

G2G


----------

